# Tenon Rounding Jig



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

I want to make some chisel handles. I need to round off the handle to accept the ferrule. Mike on the forum said to use a tenon rounding jig for the handle shoulders. I Googled but couldn't really find anything, couple of articles refered to using a dado blade on a tablesaw. My tablesaw can't take dado blades. I have a router in a table and a drill press. I also read about tapering the shoulder so the ferrule will tighten up when it fitted. I searched the jig forum here but no leads.
Thanks.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

how about using a round off bit in the table?


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

Plug & tenon cutters would be an option - just bought me the set below from Lee Valley HERE - if you just need 1 or 2 sizes, they can be purchased individually. Also I've seen a simple router table jig on a Woodsmith video (not sure how long you need the round tenons to be but might be an issue?) - checkout the podcast HERE - good luck! Dave


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Without a lathe I would use the drill press. Cut the wood longer than needed and rough it down so that you can chuck it up in the drill press and rough the other end down so it is somewhat the size you need. Then turn on the drill press as slow as it will go and hold a rasp against the end of the wood until it is the size you want. Ferrules can be made out of copper pipe couplings.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here are a couple photos of one method. I have been thinking about building this jig and I will post photos if I do.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

If you place your (square ?) piece in a piece of close fitting plastic tube, tube in sled or miter gauge, raise TS blade and push just the edge of the piece over the top of the blade and slide the piece left and right over the blade as you nibble the corners off till you have a round tenon. Continue nibbiling and sneaking up on the tenon till it's the correct size. Works great, learned this receintly from a guy who's older than most of us.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

giradman said:


> Plug & tenon cutters would be an option - just bought me the set below from Lee Valley HERE - if you just need 1 or 2 sizes, they can be purchased individually. Also I've seen a simple router table jig on a Woodsmith video (not sure how long you need the round tenons to be but might be an issue?) - checkout the podcast HERE - good luck! Dave


Thanks, not that expensive either.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

mike said:


> here are a couple photos of one method. I have been thinking about building this jig and i will post photos if i do.


ok.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

mgmine said:


> Without a lathe I would use the drill press. Cut the wood longer than needed and rough it down so that you can chuck it up in the drill press and rough the other end down so it is somewhat the size you need. Then turn on the drill press as slow as it will go and hold a rasp against the end of the wood until it is the size you want. Ferrules can be made out of copper pipe couplings.


OK thanks.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

bradleytavares said:


> if you place your (square ?) piece in a piece of close fitting plastic tube, tube in sled or miter gauge, raise ts blade and push just the edge of the piece over the top of the blade and slide the piece left and right over the blade as you nibble the corners off till you have a round tenon. Continue nibbiling and sneaking up on the tenon till it's the correct size. Works great, learned this receintly from a guy who's older than most of us.


ok.


----------

